
French intelligence agency summons eight journalists for questioning - Tomte
https://rsf.org/en/news/french-intelligence-agency-summons-eight-journalists-questioning
======
JPLeRouzic
>> All have been working on sensitive stories such as French arms sales to
Saudi Arabia

I read in "La Tribune" that the main export industry now in France is the
armament industry.

I tried to find a reference but did not find one. However my gut feeling is
that it is true, not because the size of the armament industry, but because of
the deficit of the export balance since decades.

